# carved turkey decoy



## jbowers (May 1, 2015)

Not sure if I'm posting this in right section, but I am looking for some information on making a hollow bodied carved hen decoy like some of the vintage one. Nothing too intricate as far as carving feathers into it. Looking for pattern, finishing/painting, etc. Something similar to this,Thanks

Reactions: EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 3


----------



## jbowers (May 1, 2015)

I can probably figure out dimensions from one of my store bought one's. Guess my main question would be on painting/ finishing


----------



## JR Custom Calls (May 1, 2015)

You friends with Vince Vector on FB? He used to do a lot of those. He posted some pictures the other day of a couple.


----------



## jbowers (May 1, 2015)

No, but I'll look him up


----------



## jbowers (May 6, 2015)

I didn't make these, I would like to make something similar though. Not sure on wood type, size or painting. I just like the vintage style to these. The tag under the picture was hillman decoys on these particular decoys. I can't find much info on making them though, I was only able to find a few different makers who even made them


----------



## Wildthings (May 6, 2015)

Vince did a thread on here a while back but the pictures no longer show

Turkey carving

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13 (May 7, 2015)

Wildthings said:


> Vince did a thread on here a while back but the pictures no longer show
> 
> Turkey carving



I just tried to see if I could edit the pix back in...not happening. He seems to have them hosted by missouriwhitetails.com....and I can't em on there.


----------



## ripjack13 (May 7, 2015)

Thank god for google....I found his topic....

http://www.missouriwhitetails.com/forums/showthread.php?t=112716

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13 (May 7, 2015)

If you use some nice basswood, you can make a light colored hen...kinda like this one..seems interesting and would be easier to color than a dark colored hen.... I have never seen a white hen, but apparently there are some out there.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kevin (May 7, 2015)

These are Vince's

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JR Custom Calls (May 7, 2015)

Here's a closeup of a head from his Facebook. I'll see if he can come over and post some newer/better pics.


----------



## Twig Man (May 7, 2015)

Love it


----------



## Vector (May 7, 2015)

I apologize gentlemen. I saved those build photos to the Missouri Whitetails photo gallery thinkin they were going to be available for years to come. Reality struck when the owner decided to sell the place , and the photo gallery failed because of it. That link on the Missouri Whitetails forum is the only place still holding the build pics. My computer has since crashed also.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vector (May 7, 2015)

The cheapest way to hollow wood it with a 1" forstner bit. Its a fun process with LOTS of chips! The other way to do it is with a Foredom rotary tool, and some kind of rough out burr like a saburr (very dangerous).

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Vector (May 7, 2015)

I use craft acrylics and don't get it in the rain. The base coat on the wood is dark walnut stain. 

Your most important acrylics are the pearls. Pearl white, pearl black, and lots of gold/brown/coffee/tan pearl colors.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thank You! 2


----------



## chicago (May 9, 2015)

Man, I really miss all the wildlife in Missour'a. My now passed away Mother-in-law used to live in Lee's Summit at a retirement Village (John Knox). Mom's 'backyard' was the forest and it was loaded with whitetails, bobcats, turkey and so on. That was just am amazing place to live.

Does this look familiar?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## HomeBody (May 10, 2015)

Turkeys are cool unless you're a quail hunter. To them, turkeys are vermin. As our local turkey population increased, the quail population went down to nothing. Turkeys eat eggs and young quail. So I guess my 20 ga. Imp.Cyl. pump gun is retired. Gary


----------

